# Alaskan Malamute for adoption



## mrzilliox (Jun 7, 2010)

sorry if this is the wrong place, but Kona has been my companion on most of my trip reports I've posted here, so it's a little relevant.  If not, Mods, please delete.

my wife & I came to the realization our Kona simply can't be in the house anymore with our 2 little boys crawling/walking around.

so he's on the adoption list.  I've contacted the malamute resuce league of New England and they are getting back to me.

He's maybe 10 (adopted as a stray 6 years ago, they said he was 4 or 5, then every vet visit since they have said "yeah he's 4 or 5".)

He is a perfect dog for an active owner who has owned a dog and doesn't have any small pets or kids.  He's lived with an older, smaller (60#) female with us, and they've been great together.  

He is a tremendous companion for hikes & snowshoes, but he has not spent much time off leash.  Trust me, when you get those steep inclines you'll be happy you are hooked up to the canine stair machine.  (Descents are a different story!)

He is a classic malamute, if that means anything to you.  Digs, sheds, plays, pulls, howls, etc.















I'm in Boston.  If you know anyone that could be interested, please get in touch.  If you are just slightly interested & would like more info about personality/health/history, I will be happy to talk.  My email address is mrzilliox@yahoo.com

Thanks
Matt


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you're giving up your companion, but with a Husky + 2 kids of my own I completely understand your situation.  And I _SO_ wish I could take him in but I'm at my limit for pets with 2 dogs, 2 cats, and a rabbit.

I hope you can find the good boy a home and I'll keep my ears open for anyone that might be looking for a dog like him.

Good luck!
Smitty


----------



## dmc (Jun 7, 2010)

poor dog...   sad...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear this.  I hope he finds a good home!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 7, 2010)

Love those dogs!  Hope you can find him a good home.  I'll put the word out too


----------

